# [OT] ho bisogno di uno script

## codadilupo

Salve a tutti. Scusate l'OT. C'e' mica qualcuno che conosce uno script per ricompilarmi la faccia ? Sono reduce da un incidente stradale, or'ora. La panda é distrutta (Si, Shev, la povera Camilla seconda se n'e' andata definitivamente, sigh !) Altro che targizzata: era una panda e ora é una smart  :Laughing: 

Ad ogni modo, io sono ancora qui, ma purtroppo il mio sopracciglio solo per metà (chiunque ritrovasse l'altra metà é pregato di contattarmi  :Wink: )..... speriamo almeno che mi venga un profilo alla Capitan Harlock  :Wink: 

CodaLast edited by codadilupo on Sun Apr 10, 2005 12:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rakim

Sono felice che tu stia bene! Non ho dimenticato quando sei rimasto fino all'una per consigliarmi...  :Wink: 

EDIT: mi sembrava d'obbligo scriverti!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dr.Dran

Hey Coda ma che è successo, comunque sono contento anche io che tu stia bene!  :Very Happy: 

Sobh, mi dispiace per la macchina, ma quella almeno la si può riparare o ricomprare...

Invece tu rimettiti in forma che il 26 maggio ti voglio vedere al LWE2005  :Laughing: Last edited by Dr.Dran on Sun Apr 10, 2005 7:31 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

Cavolo!  :Shocked: 

Ma stai bene? A parte il sopracciglio tutto a posto?

Dai che se ti viene il profilo alla Capitan Harlock ti invidiamo tutti!  :Very Happy:  (quantomeno tutti gli estimatori di Capitan Harlock... che per inciso secondo me tromba un fottio....  :Wink:  )

----------

## lan

povero cucciolo :*

Rimettiti in fretta  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

coda mica vorrai farci preoccupare vero???  :Confused: 

purtroppo non sono molto abile in scripting e non credo di poter far niente per il tuo sopracciglio...

In fondo però che il lupo perdeva il pelo si sapeva no?? io non mi preoccuperei più di tanto...

Pensa a rimetterti presto!!  :Surprised: 

----------

## comio

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Salve a tutti. Scusate l'OT. C'e' mica qualcuno che conosce uno script per ricompilarmi la faccia ? Sono reduce da un incidente stradale, or'ora. La panda é distrutta (Si, Shev, la povera Camilla seconda se n'e' andata definitivamente, sigh !) Altro che targizzata: era una panda e ora é una smart 
> 
> Ad ogni modo, io sono ancora qui, ma purtroppo il mio sopracciglio solo per metà (chiunque ritrovasse l'altra metà é pregato di contattarmi )..... speriamo almeno che mi venga un profilo alla Capitan Harlock 
> 
> Coda

 

eh? cosa ti è capitato?

ciao

----------

## codadilupo

Beh, grazie a tutti  :Wink: 

Fondamentalmente é andata: cosi': io attraversavo un incrocio semaforico (verde) in coda ad altre due macchine, dall'altra parte un signore ha fatto passare le due macchine davanti a me, e poi ha cominciato a svoltare a sinistra, tagliandomi la strada: ho fatto in tempo a dire: "ora gli guardo le tonsille", poi l'ho centrato sul muso, e la panda si é girata di 90°  :Wink: .

Per il LWE, sinceramente, non so: mi fanno malissimo le ginocchia (la panda é corta, ragazzi, ma davvero corta!): il sinistro ancora ancora, ma il destro proprio non riesco a muoverlo, e zoppico. Meno male che non ho mai voluto vincere i cento metri piani, se no sai che sfiga   :Laughing:  ?

Coda

----------

## earcar

 :Shocked: 

Dai, l'importante è che stai bene, poi la macchina si ripara  :Wink: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ora gli guardo le tonsille

 

Anche in queste situazioni riesci a scherzare!  :Laughing: 

Ma come fai??  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

L'importante è che alla fine stai bene  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   ora gli guardo le tonsille 
> 
> Anche in queste situazioni riesci a scherzare! 
> 
> Ma come fai?? 

 

E' quel che si dice: "ves propri un pirla"  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## earcar

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ves propri un pirla

 

?

scusa ma non sono di milano...  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   ves propri un pirla 
> 
> ?

 

essere proprio un pirla  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## xchris

mi spiace  :Sad: 

il fatto che tu stia postando sempre con il tuo spirito mi rende comunque felice  :Smile:   :Wink: 

per lo script ci posso pensare!

ciao codasan  :Smile: 

----------

## cloc3

Ok. Vada per il sopracciglio.

Se la coda è a posto, siamo tutti contenti.

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> (Si, Shev, la povera Camilla seconda se n'e' andata definitivamente, sigh !)

 

Noooo! La povera Camilla no...  :Sad: 

/me sinceramente dispiaciuto

Vedi di rimetterti presto e completamente, mi raccomando  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> essere proprio un pirla 

 

maddaii  :Very Happy: 

come xchris mi rende felice il fatto che tu sia rimasto sempre lo stesso, ecco tutto  :Wink: 

Rimettiti che ci sta il LWE che ti aspetta!  :Wink: 

Ciauz

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## gaffiere

urca!  :Shocked: 

vabbeh alla fine la macchina è una macchina... no ehi un momento! era una panda! e tutti sanno che la panda non è solo una macchina: è qualcosa di più! e chi ha avuto una panda, come il sottoscritto lo sà bene!

coda, meno male che non ti sei procurato danni seri: il profilo alla capitan Harlock alla fine è una gran figata!

/me che ha tutti e 5 i "volumi"  :Wink: 

in bocca al lupo e auguri di pronta guarigione 

see ya

----------

## n3m0

Uh cacchio e io che ho aperto solo ora per caso questo thread! Pensavo davvero si parlasse di scritp e non avevo voglia di leggerlo -_-

Beh son contento che cmq l'umore sembra essere ok  :Smile: 

Lo stato fisico si recupera, la macchina...beh quella dovrai cambiarla! 

Ma a quanto cavolo stavi andando?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Buona ripresa  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Rimettiti presto Coda!!

Comunque contatta qualche concessionario: almeno da queste parti di smart ne vendono a bizzeffe!!

----------

## Raffo

per fortuna nn è successo niente di grave! rimettiti presto coda!  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Ma a quanto cavolo stavi andando?  

 

Stimo non piu' di 60 Km/h. Arrivavo al semaforo quando la fila partiva con il verde. Quindi non partivo da fermo, ma ero in ripresa dopo aver fatto una curva (prima del semaforo) e un rallentamento prima che scattasse il verde. Se fossi arrivato un secondo preima, probabilmente mi sarei dovuto fermare del tutto, e allora le cose sarebbero andate diversamente: il tipo dall'altra parte (che dice di non avermi visto) avrebbe svoltato lo stesso, ma io avrei probabilemente fatto in tempo a frenare: invece, con l'asfalto bagnato, sono riuscito solo a slittare via  :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## n3m0

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Se fossi arrivato un secondo preima, probabilmente mi sarei dovuto fermare del tutto, e allora le cose sarebbero andate diversamente: il tipo dall'altra parte (che dice di non avermi visto) avrebbe svoltato lo stesso, ma io avrei probabilemente fatto in tempo a frenare: invece, con l'asfalto bagnato, sono riuscito solo a slittare via 

 

Azz, proprio quando le cose devono andare in un certo modo  :Rolling Eyes: 

Beh, l'importante è sei quasi intero  :Very Happy: 

Fatti pagare almeno i danni dal tipo, son pur sempre una consolazione visto che cmq non è successo nulla di grave  :Wink: 

----------

## croot

o coda, ma chi t'ammazza!!!

----------

## koma

Le mani ce le hai ancora scrivere riesci a scrivere gli zebedei ci sono ... ok le parti necessarie sono tutte salve ora pensa a trovarti una vettura per il resto tutto bene  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

Grande coda, rimettiti presto!

 :Wink: 

(ho visto che per lo script si sta mettendo xchris a combinare qualcosa, quindi non penso ci siano problemi  :Laughing:  )

----------

## Truzzone

Un Augurio per un veloce ripristino delle risorse  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Beh dai, da camilla all'Alkadia... direi che è un affare  :Wink:   anche se piangi per il legame affettivo e per i legamenti, son felice di sentirti coda più che mai... 

Buon coda_fsck! spero non ci siano troppi bad blocks!  :Very Happy: 

Forza Capitano!

----------

## Benve

Cappero non ci far prendere sti spaventi codadilupo che hai una responsabilità morale verso di noi. Al prossimo incontro ti regaliamo una targetta da tenere in macchina, con la nostra foto e la scritta "pensaci e vai piano".

Per la cronaca: siete andati in ospedale? era una donna al volante ?  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

comunque mi pare di capire che sei ok...  :Smile:  anche se sei appiedato  :Very Happy: 

comunque auguri per una pronta guarigione

comio

----------

## shev

 *Benve wrote:*   

> Al prossimo incontro ti regaliamo una targetta da tenere in macchina, con la nostra foto e la scritta "pensaci e vai piano"

 

Già, che con la guida sportiva di coda direi ci starebbe più che bene  :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 :Sad: 

Beh, vedi di rimetterti presto in condizione di andare a bere  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

auguri di pronta guarigione  :Smile: 

e comunque se revdep-rebuild dice che è tutto ok allora è tutto ok  :Wink: 

saludos

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Uè!

Mi dispiace!

Fa piacere sentirti qui a scherzare, vuol dire che l'hai presa con filosofia!

Ora ho capito a cosa serve studiare filosofia!  :Laughing: 

In bocca al lupo!  :Wink: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In bocca al lupo! 

 

Attenti ad auguragli queste cose... potrebbe andare in loop ....  :Laughing: 

----------

## Dhaki

Mi dispiace coda! Rimettiti presto

In ogni caso lo script é già esistente, e pure fatto da xchris! Oramai ne fa cosi tanti che se ne dimentica pure  :Laughing:  . Se sei a posto metti il tag [RISOLTO] al titolo  :Wink: 

----------

## teknux

odio accodarmi, ma per coda mi accoderò...

in coda... in bocca al lupo  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi spiace coda ho letto solo ora e ti faccio i miei auguri per la pronta guarigione.... ma non avevi gia' fatto un incidente che avevi postato? Se si qui la sfiga e' di casa  :Razz: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ma non avevi gia' fatto un incidente che avevi postato? Se si qui la sfiga e' di casa 

 

confermo: quella volta mi sono venuti ... nel didietro ad auto ferma, pero'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> confermo: quella volta mi sono venuti ... nel didietro ad auto ferma, pero' 

 

Si ok ma tutti a te....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## n3m0

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Si ok ma tutti a te.... 

 

Diremmo da me: "questa è ciorta"  :Rolling Eyes: 

[Per gli interessati ciorta (napoletano) ha la stessa origine etimologica di suerte (spagnolo), e vuol dire fortuna  :Smile: ]

----------

